# Chuva - Montemor - 2/01/2009



## trepkos (2 Jan 2009 às 21:32)

Deixo aqui alguns vídeos da chuva que a 'Laura' deixou por aqui, numa volta que fiz nos campos em redor de Montemor.


----------



## psm (2 Jan 2009 às 22:06)

Boa reportagem de uma zona bem bonita do alentejo, e que conheço bem pois tenho um amigo que mora perto dai de montemor novo mais precisamente em Foros Vale da Figueira e onde a caminho de Montemor há uma imagem que marca pelo o pouco habitual, na estrada que vai de Montemor a Foros,  existe um local onde existem muitos ninhos de cegonhas.


----------



## trepkos (3 Jan 2009 às 01:34)

psm disse:


> Boa reportagem de uma zona bem bonita do alentejo, e que conheço bem pois tenho um amigo que mora perto dai de montemor novo mais precisamente em Foros Vale da Figueira e onde a caminho de Montemor há uma imagem que marca na estrada que vai de Montemor a Foros, e donde existe um local onde existem muitos ninhos de cegonhas.



Sim, a 'savana'


----------



## actioman (6 Jan 2009 às 09:47)

E porque não só de neve vivem os meteoloucos! 

Ora aqui está uma video-reportagem, bem bonita , que nos leva a viajar _à boleia_ no teu carrito! 

Tens noção de quantos litros rendeu por aí a amiga "Laura"?

Obrigado pela viagem!


----------



## pedropb (12 Jan 2009 às 12:07)

trepkos disse:


> Sim, a 'savana'



Mais conhecido como o Pinhal da Popa


----------

